# 2014 Skeeter Pee



## ffemt128 (Feb 20, 2014)

I started my first batch of pee for 2014 the begining of January. I racked it off the heavy lees last night, added kmeta, sorbate and super kleer. I'll rack again in a few weeks then plan on back sweetening and bottling the begining of April. This batch I used Lime for the final 32 oz in place of the lemon. I need to decide if I want to go the Cranberry Lime route or just leave it as a Lemon-Lime blend.

I'll be starting another batch this weekend. I have the lemon and the sugar, figured I'll get it started for bottling in May. Just in time for the pool to be set up..


----------



## wineforfun (Feb 20, 2014)

Sounds like a plan Doug.

I still have a few bottles of the cranberry-lemon/lime recipe I got from you. I need to make some more.


----------



## ffemt128 (Feb 20, 2014)

I'm thinking this will be Cranberry Lime and the next a straight lemon. I need to hit the grocery store this weekend for concentrate to back sweeten. The cranberry lime is always a big hit..


----------



## ffemt128 (Feb 20, 2014)

Skeeter pee is crystal clear. After conferring with my wife we decided this batch will be a Cranberry Lime. I'll get cranberry juice this weekend and possibly back sweeten next week so I can bottle either before or after vacation.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Wine Making mobile app


----------



## ffemt128 (Feb 21, 2014)

I rand to the grocery store on my break and picked up 5 cans of cranberry concentrate. I thought I had 2 in the freezer but they were white grape. I'll rack off the lees from adding the super kleer this weekend and then add the cranberry. 

I also started another batch which will be regular pee. I'll pitch the yeast on that tomorrow morning.


----------



## ffemt128 (Feb 23, 2014)

Skeeter Pee has a nice yeast cap. Used 1122 yeast this time around. Hopefully 12 gallons will hold us over for the summer. I have a feeling there will be another batch in the works soon.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Wine Making mobile app


----------



## ffemt128 (Feb 23, 2014)

7 cans of cranberry has been added to the lime pee. We now have a very full 7 gallon carboy of cranberry lime pee which will be bottled sometime in March.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Wine Making mobile app


----------



## ffemt128 (Mar 6, 2014)

I added one more can of Cranberry after tasting. It was a little too limey. Need to sample again then determine if more sugar is needed. I don't think so.

The 2nd batch of Skeeter Pee for 2014 is sitting around 1.062 right now. I'm considering getting some POM juice from Costco and making this a Pomeganite Pee. If this approach is taken I'll need to start 1 more batch before spring so that we have ample supply for summer.


----------



## wineforfun (Mar 6, 2014)

Doug,
I made a batch with the lemon/lime base and racked onto blueberry/pomegranate. Was a good one.


----------



## ffemt128 (Mar 9, 2014)

wineforfun said:


> Doug,
> I made a batch with the lemon/lime base and racked onto blueberry/pomegranate. Was a good one.



I picked up a gallon of POM yesterday. It will be added once stabilized.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Wine Making mobile app


----------



## ffemt128 (Mar 21, 2014)

I racked the 7 gallons of Cranberry Lime pee into a 6 gallon carboy and bottled the remaining gallon into clear 12 0z beer bottles and capped them. I need to rinse off the bottles then put them in the downstairs fridge...

The second batch of pee for the year should be ready for glass this weekend. It was at 1.010 yesterday.


----------



## Lornahdune (Mar 22, 2014)

Hi, I've been searching and searching. Is there a spot anywhere on this forum that has the recipes all in on spot? I want to make skeeter pee but can't find the original recipe anywhere. Can someone shoot me a link.
-frustrated in NJ.


----------



## Julie (Mar 22, 2014)

Lornahdune said:


> Hi, I've been searching and searching. Is there a spot anywhere on this forum that has the recipes all in on spot? I want to make skeeter pee but can't find the original recipe anywhere. Can someone shoot me a link.
> -frustrated in NJ.


I was surprised that you could not find the recipe so I went looking myself and I can't find it either,  I know it is there somewhere!

I went to Lon's website and copy the recipe and posted it here 

http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/f68/original-skeeter-pee-recipe-44283/

And I made it a sticky so it will be easy to find!


----------



## bkisel (Mar 22, 2014)

Julie said:


> I was surprised that you could not find the recipe so I went looking myself and I can't find it either,  I know it is there somewhere!
> 
> I went to Lon's website and copy the recipe and posted it here
> 
> ...



...or go here http://skeeterpee.com/ and click on the Recipe "tab" near top right of web page.


----------



## ffemt128 (Mar 31, 2014)

I transferred the 2nd batch of pee to carboy yesterday after church. I was careful not to disturb any of the lees as it was done fermenting in the bucket and darn near clear. It smells wonderful. This may become a batch of Pomegranite pee.


----------

